# lighting one up



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ok ok. dont laugh. or cry. lol. yes i know i torched the crap out of it. i was more then drunk. and started staring at the flame. got side tracked.... anyway, i looked back on the video and found it amusing, though it stopped being funny once i realized it was one if my beloved liberty '07's. so if your looking for "cigar humor" here it is...

YouTube - camacho liberty 2007 and a xikar torch


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude, I think it's lit.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

So why was the girl in the video cleaning the window so late at night?!?!:hmm:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Now that is one weird video. lmao. Were you drunk when you posted it too? Muahahahaha!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> So why was the girl in the video cleaning the window so late at night?!?!:hmm:


thats my wife, and a very good question, but i dont have a clue. why does she do half the things she does. i dont know. i just watch with my head tilted slightly to the left and my ears perked up.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> thats my wife, and a very good question, but i dont have a clue. why does she do half the things she does. i dont know. *i just watch with my head tilted slightly to the left and my ears perked up.*


I know that move. It works every time!:clap2:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yes, yes it does.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I see you like your cigars the way I like my marshmallows, charred.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr.Erskine said:


> I see you like your cigars the way I like my marshmallows, charred.


lol. i was drunk!.... i dont normally do that.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

good god man!! how was that* Cajun Blackend Liberty?*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> good god man!! how was that* Cajun Blackend Liberty?*


very good. very very good. hard to screw up an 07. its most likely my favorite smoke.


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

how bad did that taste after that inferno on the end of it!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, wow.....:nono:


----------

